# Rider Wanted, Cheshire



## ShowingWelshCobs (12 November 2013)

Rider wanted for Registered 15.1hh Section D Gelding with impeccable breeding.

Oscar has competed in dressage, jumping and showing & always gets great comments from the judges. Although he has a brilliant natural jump he hasn't done much of it as i have focused on his flatwork but i'm happy for his jumping ability to be explored. He is great to hack alone or in company, will go first or last and will wait patiently on the buckle while others go off ahead. Stands all day to be bathed, shod etc. Comes to call and is absolute gent in all ways both on the ground and in the stable.


Definitely not a novice ride as can be sharp and quirky. He can be nervous with mounting so needs a quiet, confident rider who is prepared to give him the time he needs to let him settle before getting on.


He is to remain on current yard in Tarporley, cheshire.


Sadly offered for loan due to rider going to university and he has too much potential to waste. The days are flexible and can be mutually agreed.


Contact me for more details, hundreds more pictures available upon request.


Please no timewasters, as this is a hard enough decision of my very much loved horse.


http://s1086.photobucket.com/user/JessAndOscar1/media/osc7.jpg.html
http://s1086.photobucket.com/user/JessAndOscar1/media/osc6.jpg.html
http://s1086.photobucket.com/user/JessAndOscar1/media/osc8.jpg.html
http://s1086.photobucket.com/user/J...84975_1768531624_1059184_613680451_n.jpg.html
http://s1086.photobucket.com/user/JessAndOscar1/media/oscar.jpg.html
http://s1086.photobucket.com/user/JessAndOscar1/media/sjcob.jpg.html
http://s1086.photobucket.com/user/JessAndOscar1/media/Image5-1.jpg.html
http://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j445/JessAndOscar1/IMG_5390.jpg
http://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j445/JessAndOscar1/1422631_3597612756820_1347778193_n.jpg
http://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j445/JessAndOscar1/IMG_0592.jpg


----------



## webble (12 November 2013)

wow he is very handsome!! Have you advertised him on the cheshire horse forum too?


----------



## ShowingWelshCobs (12 November 2013)

thankyou! i think he's lovely but i'm biased!  yes he's advertised on cheshire horse but struggling to find someone to come to current yard, and i'm not brave enough to let him move


----------



## DressageCob (12 November 2013)

He's lovely  I've shared the link with my friend who was looking for a horse to ride. I must be pretty close to you I think. I hope you find someone soon.


----------



## fatpiggy (13 November 2013)

He's gorgeous and his head (and quirkyness!) reminds me so my old girl    I hope you find someone soon, but be very careful.  Ds are definitely a good test of someone's patience as well as their ability.


----------



## dogatemysalad (13 November 2013)

He's a cracker. The most fun ride I ever had, was on a Section D mare. Sadly, I've never owned one which is a bit of an omission. 
Hope you find someone nice for him. I wouldn't let such a handsome horse leave my yard either.


----------



## ShowingWelshCobs (13 November 2013)

Yes he certainly can be a test of patience. Typical welsh, will happily hack down A49 with lorries passing at 60mph.. But a different coloured leaf on the ground may just eat him! He's brilliant fun though and just loves everyone and everything!


----------



## phoebebarber9 (17 May 2015)

I would be willing to exercise him. I can cycle to tarpoley I think


----------

